# IGP 2 in the Books



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Not only did we get our IGP 2, we also went High in Trial and High Obedience.

I never expected to go High in Trial.

My dog took the helper down to his knees in the second drive after the courage test in protection phase. 😳

My dog after the trial spending quality time with his 6 week old Kitten Friend (an unplanned kitten addition 🤦).


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Fantastic! What a great dog and great training and handling from you.


----------



## RileyDog0816 (Jan 9, 2022)

Way to go @3GSD4IPO you and your Doggo are absolutely crushing it!!!!!


----------



## RileyDog0816 (Jan 9, 2022)

@3GSD4IPO Now when are you and your Doggo going to Europe to compete in the Worlds, the WUSV matches?? Send me a post card with the two of you standing with your trophy.

While I am thinking about it did you post the video from the most recent win to YouTube? Can you share the link??


----------



## Uncle Foster (Mar 27, 2012)

Well Done!

Uncle Foster


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

We have no intention of heading for world competition. It is financially not feasible. I am not that good a handler. Next is to go for our "3" and keep polishing the routine.. and moving up from club level to higher level competition where the judging is far more critical. 

IF we can.. the weak link being me. I lose points with handling errors. MUCH work to be done.

No one grabbed video of my routines. Just as well... other than protection phase and the dog taking the helper to his knees in the last drive, it wasn't stellar.


----------

